# Cycling Lawyer Needed



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

I was rear-ended by a Volvo while on my bike in a turn lane waiting for the light to turn green. Can anybody recommend a North Bay attorney with experience in cycling cases and law [very important]. Thanks!


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

there's no one better than Gary Brustin -- http://www.bicyclelawyer.com

his entire practice focuses on bicycle personal injury. he is a 20+ year cyclist and a HUGE supporter of the cycling community, sponsoring many various clubs and athletes over the years.

his email is [email protected]

he's helped many of my friends over the years -- you couldn't ask for better representation. and he will meet with you free as a consultation and to share advice on how to proceed.

Lorri


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Both of these guys are very good, specialize in bike vs car and have been very helpful to me in the past.

SF - http://www.markwebb.com/ - insurance companies tremble when they hear his name.
East Bay - [email protected] - competitive cyclist who happens to be a good lawyer too.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm kind of curious about this as well... A few weeks ago I was hit by an unlicensed and uninsured driver that resulted in my very first trip in an ambulance. Everyone keeps asking me "when are you going to sue?". I have no idea what to do - perhaps I should talk to one of these lawyers...


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Unlicensed and uninsured usually means no assets. You could sue and win and have nothing to collect.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

it doesn't cost a dime to chat with an attorney so there's nothing to lose. and at least the attorney will point you in the right direction and be able to answer questions for you. I was hit in 2002, and sustained loss of work, some serious injuries (and medical bills) and serious bike damage. I never talked to an attorney nor did I make an insurance claim. I still regret that decision.

If you don't have a case, an attorney will tell you that.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

NO LICENSE + NO INSURANCE = KICK HIS ASS (discretely since you probably have more to loose then he does)

(Just kidding by the way... my lawyer told me to make sure everyone knows that this was a joke. BTW he also said I should remind you, "Follow this advice at your own risk. The advice posted above does not reflect the views of roadbikereview.com and is intended to make you laugh. Any attempt to follow said advice could result in personal injury... blah blah blah")


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

In my 30 years of competitive cycling, I've dealt with my share of accident attornies. I've been clipped so many times it would curl your hair. 
Hit & runs, left for dead, un-insured motorist, under-insured to homicidal maniacs intentionally running me down...

1st question any lawyer will ask you is "are you insured?" Your lawyer will tell you that 'your' insurance is your salvation.


----------

